# can you put body filler on top of lead?



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the lead is from the factory on my 79 monte on the sail panel.........


did anyone every put body filler right on top of it or do i need to get that shit out???


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i have befor enever had a problem, to be safe i usually just shoot a coat of epoxy over the lead then apply my filler.


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

I've done it too. Never had a problem.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thank you i did it too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i did it on my 79.fine


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Did it to my 53 over a year ago. Car is still in prime stage and nothing bad has happened.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

get a torch heat it off and braise it and use fibergla :biggrin: ss


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

the best way is to remove the lead, COMPLETELY, and use Evercoat's "Metal 2 Metal".


i was wondering the exact same thing. i've seen lead cause paint to blister up before because it absorbs solvents in the paint and causes them to chemically react incorrectly. 

i've seen a early 70's Elco that had some filler applied over the lead roof seams and it ended up shrinking ALOT, as in ALOT more than usual. 







I talked to a tech rep at Evercoat and they said that the "metal 2 metal" was originally designed to REPLACE lead used in body seams. you can pile it on .25" at a time, and just as long as you sand it between layers, you can build it up as thick as needed without worry of cracking (some leaded seams are DEEP).


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 7 2007, 06:23 PM~8062689
> *i have befor enever had a problem, to be safe i usually just shoot a coat of epoxy over the lead then apply my filler.
> *


this is the ticket


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

it's too damn late now i already applied the filler :biggrin: 


i guess if anything will happen i will repair and repaint it and then come on layitlow
and bitch about it :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 15 2007, 08:21 PM~8114102
> *it's too damn late now i already applied the filler :biggrin:
> i guess if anything will happen i will repair and repaint it and then come on layitlow
> and bitch about it :biggrin:
> *


LOL, you'll be ok bro, the biggest problem is usually over fresh lead, because lead is so fussy not many peeps can do it right.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i hate lead i never tried it but i don't want to either i have seen it done and that was enough


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 15 2007, 11:21 PM~8114102
> *it's too damn late now i already applied the filler :biggrin:
> i guess if anything will happen i will repair and repaint it and then come on layitlow
> and bitch about it :biggrin:
> *


WELL, YOU DEFINITELY KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING, SO IM SURE ITS ALL GOOD!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2007, 08:41 PM~8113577
> *the best way is to remove the lead, COMPLETELY, and use Evercoat's "Metal 2 Metal".
> i was wondering the exact same thing. i've seen lead cause paint to blister up before because it absorbs solvents in the paint and causes them to chemically react incorrectly.
> 
> ...




X2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2007, 08:41 PM~8113577
> *the best way is to remove the lead, COMPLETELY, and use Evercoat's "Metal 2 Metal".
> i was wondering the exact same thing. i've seen lead cause paint to blister up before because it absorbs solvents in the paint and causes them to chemically react incorrectly.
> 
> ...


Good info!


----------

